# Endlich fertig - Komplettdoko meines Teichumbaus



## holly1357 (3. Juni 2005)

Hier mal ein paar bilder vom anfang


----------



## holly1357 (3. Juni 2005)

Und weiter gehts


----------



## holly1357 (3. Juni 2005)

teil 3


----------



## holly1357 (3. Juni 2005)

teil4


----------



## holly1357 (3. Juni 2005)

Klares wasser, sichtweite 2m. 

Wasserinhalt ca. 50m³, Umbauzeit ca. 6 Wochen.

Bepflanzung alles auf Ufermatte, deswegen ist der deich jetzt schon eingewachsen.


----------



## gabi (3. Juni 2005)

Hi Holly,

toller Schwimmteich. Bin total neidisch.

Und sieht schon richtig eingewachsen aus. Ihr habt die Pflanzen aus dem alten Teich rübergerettet?


----------



## Nestor (3. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich denk mir nur gerade .... verdammt, ich will auch sowas! 

mfg Björn


----------



## Thorsten (5. Sep. 2005)

Hi Holly,

der Beitrag ist mir gerade beim "Aufräumen" in den Händen gefallen.  

Wie siehts bei Dir am Teich mittlerweile aus?

Zeige doch mal ein paar neue Pic´s   

_Mal sehn...was ich noch so auskrame _ :twisted:


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (6. Sep. 2005)

Hallo
ganz ganz toll.eine frage habe ich hast du 2jahre an den teich gebaut.weil das erste bild von 2002 ist.ganz tolle dokumentation.

liebe grüße maja


----------



## Silke (6. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Maja,
weiter oben hat er geschrieben: "Umbauzeit 6 Wochen".
Aktuelle Bilder würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Barbara (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Holly,

nutzt Ihr den Teich als Schwimmteich? Reicht da die kleine Regenerationszone aus? Welche Technik nutzt Ihr? Im Schwimmbereich sehe ich Substrat und Pflanzen. Wie ist das mit dem Aufwühlen beim Schwimmen.
Ich bin nämlich gerade dabei einen Schwimmteich zu planen und habe daher so viele Fragen.
Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Annett (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

Joachim und ich besitzen noch keinen Schwimmteich.

Aber angefangen zu planen haben wir schon.
Leider wird bei uns noch viel Wasser die Elbe hinunter fließen, bevor wir zu Bagger und Schaufel greifen können...
Falls Dich unsere Planung interessiert; hier mal ein Link 
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/ftopic335.html

Eigentlich ist so ein Planung was ganz tolles (wenn man die Zeit dafür hat).
Also viel Spaß damit! (wir helfen natürlich auch dabei, falls wir können/dürfen ;-) )


----------



## Barbara (11. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

ja den Thread habe ich auch schon mit Begeisterung gelesen.
Ich weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich mich traue, den Teich alleine zu bauen. Ich habe meinen ersten Teich - ca. 23 m² - mit Naturagard gebaut und bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Allerdings bin ich eher so der Typ, der mal 5 gerade sein lässt und dadurch ist dann auch gerne mal was gepfuscht. So habe ich z.B. als Substrat einfach Sand mit Humus (was auch immer das war, es war halt da) gemischt und es ist irgendwie gut gegangen. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an den vielen Unterwasserpflanzen, die ich gesetzt habe. Bei so einem großen Projekt habe ich einfach Angst, dass ich zuviel falsch mache und dass es nachher nicht funktioniert.
Jetzt überlege ich zusammen mit einem professionellen Anbieter zu arbeiten. Die Systeme von Bionova und Teichmeister erscheinen mir nicht schlecht, nur befürchte ich, dass es wahnsinnig teuer werden wird. 
Mein Problem ist auch, den alten Teich mit dem neuen zu integrieren und der bestehende Wasserlauf muss wegen Hässlichkeit (meine Schwester nennt ihn Schloß Neuschwanstein, weil es so ein Steinhaufen ist) und Undichtigkeit abgerissen werden. Allerdings möchte ich die Gräser und vielleicht einen Teil des Bachlaufs gerne erhalten. Außerdem ist da eine gute Menge Beton verbaut, so dass es mir vor dem Abriss graut.
Deshalb denke ich, dass so ein Garten- und Landschaftsbauer vielleicht eine gute Idee hat.
Vielleicht eröffne ich einfach einen neuen Thread und stelle ein paar Bilder ein. Hier gibt es ja so viele Profis mit tollen Ideen.
Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Thorsten (11. Sep. 2005)

Hi Barbara,

eine sehr gute Idee.
Eröffne einen neuen Thread darüber, ich bin sicher es werden einige gute Rat-Vorschläge kommen.


----------



## holly1357 (7. Nov. 2005)

Hi,

irgendwie habe ich diesen thread überlesen.

also es ist kein schwimmteich, es ist ein reiner fischteich, mit allen möglichen fischen, forelle, koi, stör, karpfen,,, etc.

und alle fühlen sich sichtlich wohl, ist jetzt auch ne schlechte zeit, um bilder nachzureichen, mal sehen, viellecht am wochenende...












gruß holly


----------



## holly1357 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich fertig - Komplettdoko meines Teichumbaus*

nun ist ein jahr vergangen, hab mal wieder ein paar bilder gemacht.... hat sich doch einiges verändert.


----------



## Big Fish (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig - Komplettdoko meines Teichumbaus*

Oh man !!!
Wie die anderen , bin ich auch natürlich neidisch ;-) !!!
Tolle Arbeit !!!


----------

